# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Manitou Dorado Pro - Erfahrungsberichte?

## muzzLe

Hi leute, 

hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit den neuen dorados? wie gut funktionieren sie wirklich? und wie stark fällt das flex im vergleich zu einer alten 32mm boxxer aus?

vorallem bezogen auf die alu version. die soll angeblich steifer sein.

für einen guten preis würd mich die gabel nämlich wirklich interessieren  :Smile: 

lg stefan

----------


## DasMatti

ich hab die erste alu-dorado für Deutschland bekommen, fahr sie also schon einige zeit.
Kann sie aber nicht mit der alten Boxxer vergleichen.

Die Dämpfung ist sehr gut, und effektiv. Der Verstellbereich ist vernünftig gewählt.
Und der Durchschlagschutz verhindert wirklich nahezu ALLE durchschläge.
Trotz der Luftfeder spricht die gabel total weich uns sensibel an.
Mann sollte nur manchmal die Dämpfungsseite entlüften, um sie sensibilität beizubehalten, sprich einfach die obere Kappe kurz aufschrauben Luft entweichen lassen, einfach wieder zu schrauben.

Wartungsintensiv ist die Gabel auch nicht. Hab sie n halbes Jahr fast nicht gepflegt, außer halt Tauchrohre saubermachen, und mit Judybutter einschmieren. Trotzdem funktioniert sie noch tadellos. Verarbeitung ist sehr gut, die Sticker halten alle Behandlungen mim Hochdruckreiniger locker aus, und gehen nicht ab. Die Boots brechen auch nicht, nur die drei Schrauben lockern sich manchmal, also regelmäßig nachziehen.
Gabel sifft nicht mal im Ansatz.

Flexen lässt sich beim Stoppiefahren auf Asphalt merklich beobachten, das heißt man sieht wie sich der Reifen bissl nach links drehst. Das ist beim fahren aber überhaupt nicht schlimm, und man merkt fahrerisch keinen Unterschied. Bin davor ne 888 gefahren, und zb in leogang auf den Trails merk ich nicht, das ich anders fahren müsst. Schwammig wirds auch nicht, ist also kein Kritikpunkt.

Sonst gibts nicht mehr viel zu sagen. Gewicht ist tatsächlich bei 2,xx ( hab ich selbst gewogen, weiß es aber jetzt nicht mehr auswendig).
Achja einen Mangel gibts, und das sind die billigen Aluschrauben an den Brücken, die werden echt verdammt schnell rund. Hab die jetzt einfach durch gscheide Stahlschrauben ersetzt, obwohl Titan natürlich geiler gwesen wär  :Smile: 

wennst noch was wissen willst, frag einfach.

ride on
matthi

ps. größter vorteil meiner Meinung nach ist, das du echt alle Einzelteile als Ersatz bekommen kannst, und das gar nicht mal so teuer. www.chainreactioncycles.com/S...?Search=dorado

----------


## Philipp

Gabel interessiert mich auch sehr.
@DasMatti: Wie ist die Aufnahme für die Steckachse verarbeitet? Da ich bei meiner alten Travis dort Probleme hatte. Beim ersten Casting ist die Steckachse nicht fest geworden und beim zweiten Casting musste man immer mit recht viel Gefühl die Schrauben zudrehen, dass die Aufnahme nicht reist.

----------


## mankra

Fragt mal Roadrunner.......2 Fahrstunden und Steckachse + beide Brücken verbogen  :Twisted:  :Twisted:  
Ist aber keine Referenz, die aktuelle Boxxer hält bei ihm auch net lang  :Twisted:  :Twisted:

----------


## DasMatti

Die Aufnahe ist Hexlock, schaut also genau so aus wie bei der Travis.
Funktioniert gut, und wird bei mir auch ordentlich fest. 
In Steinach ist nach 2 Tagen IXS-renneinsatz die linke seite bissl locker gworden, war aber nicht so locker das sich die Achse bewegt hät, hat aber bissl knarzen angefangen im wiegetritt. Könnt in dem Fall aber auch wieder an den billigen Aluschrauben liegen.

Das man die Brücken verbiegt muss man schon extrem fahren, oder besonders begabt sein, kann mir das beim besten willen nicht vorstellen  :Wink:

----------


## 666riding

fahr meine dorado pro seit ca 3 monaten. ansprechverhalten is super und die vorhandenen einstellungen sind sinnvoll und gut verstellbar!
steckachse is super verarbeitet nur erfordert der radeinbau auf der strecke bei zb. platten etwas übung. die gabelfäuste verdrehen sich doch recht gerne!

einziger kritikpunkt: die standrohrschützer! alle beide an der hinteren schraube ausgerissen ohne stürze etc....
VK 179€/paar aber mcg ist da recht kulant =)

sonst gerne wieder, ist zum glück keine mainstreamgabel wie boxxer und 888!

----------


## DasMatti

meinst du die boots? wo sind die denn so teuer?

www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=44550

oder was meinst da jetzt genau?

----------


## mankra

> Das man die Brücken verbiegt muss man schon extrem fahren, oder besonders begabt sein, kann mir das beim besten willen nicht vorstellen


Zu schnell gefahrene Kompression.
Die Brücken, zumindest die Untere ist hohl (Bei unter 3kg müssens sparsam mit dem Material sein) und der lange Hebel der beiden Tauchrohre, da sinds schnell verdreht.
Was uns eher gewundert hat, wie es die Steckachse verbogen hat. Nicht die ganze Achse bißerl durchgebogen, sondern den 6kant auf der Mutterseite hatt es auf sehr kurzer Länge deutlich per Auge sichtbar verbogen.

----------


## DasMatti

naja klingt schon plausibel.
aber wenns reihenweiße gebrochene boxxer und sogar 888s gibt, warum nicht auch ne verbogene Dorado.
Das die brücke hohl ist war mir bekannt.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Hatte irgendwer schon Probleme (außer der Geschichte mim Verbiegen) mit der Dorado? Hat zufällig jem einen Vergleich mit der 888 RC3 Evo?

----------


## wuschi

im ibc hat einer (jeronemo oder so) geschrieben, dass er schon immer USD fan war und auch beide neuen dorados gefahren ist. carbon ist laut ihm stabiler aber anfälliger für steinkontakt. den thread findet man unter "fox usd" oder so ähnlich. behandelt usd gabeln allgemein

----------


## DasMatti

bis jetzt noch keine Probleme mit der Gabel.
1,5 Jahre in Betrieb - 1 kostenloser Dichtungswechsel - funktioniet spitze  :Smile:

----------


## q_FTS_p

Im IBC hab ich eh auch scho gschaut, aber z.B. der Thread "Dorado vs BOS" oder so behandelt fast nur die Technik in der Gabel und die Meinungen sind jetzt nicht wirklich objektiv. Die Meisten Erfahrungsberichte dort sind von USD-Manitou verliebten Hawis.
Klar is die Dorado sicher eine spitzenmäßige Gabel, aber mich würd eben der Vergleich mit der Evo interessieren!

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Bin selber noch keine neuere Dorado gefahren, aber denke nicht, daß eine Dorado mit der 888 Evo Ti mithalten kann. (Boxxer und 40 kommen auf jeden Fall nicht mit).
Die Steifigkeit einer 888 ist definitiv höher (Boxxer<888<40). Gewicht ist gleich....

----------


## DasMatti

dieses "ich glaube" bringt q-FTS-p aber nicht weiter...
ich glaub auch an die fliegende weißwurst  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mit der Steifigkeit hast natürlich recht, aber das macht den größten Unterschied auf dem Parkplatz.
Meine Gabel hat mich bis jetzt immer dahin gelenkt, wo ich hinwollte.

Ich weiß aber das die Manitou - entgegen vieler Meinungen zu den hochwertigstens Gabel gehört.
Keine Plastikteile im Inneren, und zb im Vergleich zur Boxxer, hat sie einen hydraulischen Durchschlagschutz - gegenüber einem einfachen Elastomer.

----------


## stephan-

Ich verstehe nicht, warum Qualität immer mit Metall gleichgesetzt wird. Das ist doch kein Argument, das die Gabel toller sei, nur weil alles aus Alu ist. Ich persönlich will gute Performance bei wenig Gewicht, also was spricht bitte dagegen, einen Kunststoff zu verwenden, wo es möglich ist? 
Ist doch ein Unsinnsargument...

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> dieses "ich glaube" bringt q-FTS-p aber nicht weiter...
> ich glaub auch an die fliegende weißwurst 
> 
> Mit der Steifigkeit hast natürlich recht, aber das macht den größten Unterschied auf dem Parkplatz.
> Meine Gabel hat mich bis jetzt immer dahin gelenkt, wo ich hinwollte.
> 
> Ich weiß aber das die Manitou - entgegen vieler Meinungen zu den hochwertigstens Gabel gehört.
> Keine Plastikteile im Inneren, und zb im Vergleich zur Boxxer, hat sie einen hydraulischen Durchschlagschutz - gegenüber einem einfachen Elastomer.


ja, nur liegt nahe, daß Luft als Medium nicht an eine Titanfeder rankommt. Die Dämpfung der Dorado ist sicher sehr gut, keine Frage. Nur Titanfeder + gewalitig niedriges Losbrechmoment + mindesten ebenbürtige Dämpfung läßt die 888 meiner Meinung nach gewinnen.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Hat eine Titanfeder ein geringeres Losbrechmoment wie eine Stahlfeder? Merkt man den Unterschied in der Praxis überhaupt?

----------


## DasMatti

stephan, warum wunderts mich nicht das du einfach wieder nur kontra gibst?
ich weiß selbst am besten, das kunststoff nicht schlechter ist, als Metall, und das man mit Kunststoff viele tolle Sachen machen kann.
Aber ich weiß aus IBL auch, das an jeder möglichen Stelle Geld gespart wird. Das Kunststoffzeug ist einfach billiger als Metallteile in der Gabel.
Mir zeigt das, dass nicht krampfhaft an jeder Stelle Geld eingespart worden ist, um den Gewinn zu maximieren. Metallteile verschleißen nicht so schnell, und sind mir deutlich lieber, wenn ich meine Gabel selbst servicen will, da die Gefahr geringer ist, Teile rund zu drehen, oder abzureißen.

Wyatts Argument ist da schon rationaler. Über das Losbrechmoment kann man jetzt viel streiten. Es mag höher als bei einer Fox sein, andererseits fahren auch viele Fahrer ne Boxxer WC, mit luftdämpfung, und keiner beschwert sich über das Losbrechmoment. Möchte diesen Punkt aber nicht krampfhaft entkräften, da Wyatt schon recht hat.

Ob man den Unterschied zwischen Titan und Stahl spürt wag ich zu bezweifeln. Da gehts wohl eher ums Gewicht.
Man könnt jetzt in Tabellen nach den konkreten Werten suchen, aber ich behaupte, das ist (genau wie Kashima) nur Marketing.  Wenn die Gabel richtig am Arbeiten ist, fast am durchschlagen ist, oder Bremswellen wegfedern soll, wird das Losbrechmoment der beiden Metallfedern im Verhältniss irgendwo in der letzten Dezimale verschwinden.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Kann man die Effizienz der Dämpfung einer Dorado überhaupt mit der einer 888 vergleichen?
Im IBC wird die Dorado-Dämpfung ja als state-of-the-art hingestellt.

----------


## wuschi

manche bezeichnen auch das IBC als state-of-the-art  :Big Grin:

----------


## wuschi

www.pinkbike.com/news/Manitou...view-2009.html

die innereien haben wirklich mächtige abmaße. die fox 40 katusche ist so winzig, dass man kaum shims bekommt...
mikelevy.pinkbike.com/album/Manitou-Dorado/

----------


## Red

Ich habe keinen Vergleich zu anderen aktuellen Gabeln, kann aber sehr wohl beurteilen ob eine Dämpfung funktioniert, und die der Dorado geht sehr gut.
Ansprechen war am Anfang eher mies, aber nach inzwischen zwei Tagen Winterberg, zwei Tagen Bischofsmais und vier Tagen Leogang plus ein paar Ausflügen auf unseren local Trails geht sie butterweich. Könnte jetzt vielleicht sogar ein paar psi mehr Druck vertragen.

Aufgefallen ist mir
sie fährt einen hin wohin man lenkt  :Wink: , aber wenn die Steckachse nicht festgezogen ist, ist die Gabel der reinste Lämmerschwanzsie dämpft sehr effizientder Durchschlagschutz funktioniert gutman muss sie hin und wieder entlüften, weil sich recht viel Druck in den Rohren aufbaut, das passiert aber bei so ziemlich allen Gabeln, BOS Gabeln haben dafür extra Entlüftungsschraubenmeine hat im Leoganger Schlamm aus dem Bereich der Steckachsklemmung unangenehm zu knarzen begonnenich glaube ein gewisses Wegsacken ausmachen zu können, das ich mal auf die Luftfeder schiebe. Das lies sich aber mit mehr TPC Dämpfung verringern.die Verarbeitung ist absolut top, die Rasterung von Zugstufen und TPC Verstellknopf fühlt sich sooo geil solide und hochwertig an, die gedrehten oberen Rohre könnte man den ganzen Tag streicheln  :Mr. Red:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Ich denke, dass die Dämpfung der Dorado wirklich sehr gut ist. Die 888 hat dagegen ein altmodisches, offenes System. Hab mir lange drüber gedanken, aber verdammt, die Gabel funktioniert einfach irre. Da ists mir egal, ob theoretisch ein offenes System bessere wäre usw. Ich bin schon wahnsinnig viele Gabeln gefahren, 3 Boxxers (2006er, 2x 2010), 2x Travis, 1x Dorado Works Pro (2005) und viele andere. Ich hatte KEINE Gabel, die so gut funktioniert hat. Und nach zahlreichen Bastelsessions an der  Boxxer will ich einfach eine Gabel die funktioniert...

----------


## q_FTS_p

Denke, dass ich zur Evo greife, da sie anscheinend recht sorglos läuft und auch einiges billiger ist.
Danke an alle für eure Hilfe!

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

i glaub du wirst ned enttäuscht sein...ev. brauchst du einen härtere Feder wennst ab 80 Kilo wiegst....

----------


## muzzLe

find die 888 mit standardfeder pervers weich ... und wiege 70 kg

----------


## q_FTS_p

Dann passt sie für meine 65 kg hoffentlich eh.

----------


## Poison :)

> find die 888 mit standardfeder pervers weich ... und wiege 70 kg


 :Yeah That:  die standardfeder is eher ein witz....wo doch die menschen immer fetter werden  :Wink:

----------


## muzzLe

> die standardfeder is eher ein witz....wo doch die menschen immer fetter werden


haha .. hab gestern in maribor mal die blaue feder in der 40 ausprobiert ... UNFAHRBAR ^^ ... compression komplett zu und immer noch so weggesackt, konnte überhaupt nicht pushen --> grüne feder und comp fast ganz zu --> pipi fein

----------


## Sanchez

setup bitching all over se place!

----------


## muzzLe

fix eide ! ich sollt mir eine dorado holn ... dann könnt ich eine PSI-martix erstellen für streckencharakterisik/bedingungen/außentemperatur  :Big Grin:

----------


## Poison :)

mach das kadaver  :Smile: 




> haha .. hab gestern in maribor mal die blaue feder in der 40 ausprobiert ... UNFAHRBAR ^^ ... compression komplett zu und immer noch so weggesackt, konnte überhaupt nicht pushen --> grüne feder und comp fast ganz zu --> pipi fein


sag ich ja! bei der 2011er/12er würds noch eher gehn...bzw muss ma da ned comp auf max fahrn

----------


## muzzLe

wie meinst 2011/2012er?

----------


## xxFRESHxx

weiß zufällig jemand ob die bremsaufanhme der 2010er dorado pro die gleiche ist wie von der 2004er x-works?

konkret geht es darum eine hope mono 6ti zu montieren und welchen adapter ich dann brauche. die mit der dorado mitgelieferten wird man vergessen können weil die ja von haus aus für 8'' scheiben sind und die IS und PM adapter die es für die 6ti gibt ebenfalls. das heißt man hatte 2x IS+ und müsste eine riesenscheibe fahren.
es gibt allerdings auch einen dorado x-works adapter für die hope. aber passt der auch noch an die 2010er pro?

auf bildern sieht es ähnlich auch aber ist es wirklich die gleiche aufnahme?
X-Works 2004
Pro 2010

----------


## DasMatti

ich weiß  nicht ob das die gleichen aufnahmen sind - könnts aber nachmessen, wenn du mir die maße gibst.
wo ist das problem mit der 8" scheibe? willst was kleineres fahren?

ride on

----------


## xxFRESHxx

ich hab (im moment noch) weder das eine noch das andere, somit leider auch keine maße.

wenn die mitgelieferten adaper der gabel IS/PM+40 sind und der bremscaliper ebenfall hat man 2x die vergrößerung und es ergibt sich eine scheibengöße deutlich über 8''. das ist das problem. normale IS/PM brackets ohne vergrößerung gibts für die 6ti nicht.
mit dem x-works direktadaper wärde es gehen, wenn er passt.

----------


## DasMatti

also die m6 hat am sattel direkt einen IS standard, das hab ich jetzt gefunden. Aber der ist schon größer als der normale Standard?

Ich denke ich kann dir weiterhelfen, wenn ich dir sag, das ich an meinem von Manitou mitgeliefertem Adapter meine Avid Code komplett ohne Adapter fahre.
Das heißt, ich schraub den Bremsschuh direkt auf den Gabel-adapter.

Ich kann dir nochmal anbieten, dass wenn du die Maße vom Adapter irgendwo im Internet recherchieren kannst, ich Sie dir mit meiner Dorado abgleiche. Setzt natürlich vorraus, das du die anderen Maße nicht findest.
Sonst kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.

ride on

----------


## xxFRESHxx

danke schon mal für die mühe.

an einer normalen PM gabelaufnahme müsstst du mit der code eine 160er scheibe fahren, oder?

die 6ti ist aber anders als die M6. die hat einen universalcaliper (ohne standardisierte schraubpunkte) der dann mittels veschiedener brackets auf die gebelstandards gebracht wird.

die zwei silberenen M6 schrauben halten das bracket. in dem fall ein IS bracket mit dem der caliper dann direkt auf eine 205er (!) scheibe passt. ein bracket für 160er scheibe gibts nicht. wenn ich das mit der code richtig interpretiere würd ich aber genau das brauchen.

eine lösung wäre der dorado adapter von damals. sieht so aus:

der wird direkt, ohne die von mantou mitgelieferten adapter, an die gabel geschraubt.
wenn der jetzt auch noch auf die 2010er passen würde wärs ideal.
dazu müsste ich wissen ob sich die adapteraufnahme direkt am ausfallende der gabel geändert hat.

fall ich die maße der alten x-works zum verlgeichen auftreibe komm ich auf dich zurück. bis dahin schon mal vielen dank.  :Beer: 

ich hab jetzt auch mal beim vertrieb angefragt. mal schauen ob die das in erfahrung bringen können. wenn alle stricke reissen muss ich halt in der arbeit was fräsen lassen.

----------


## DasMatti

ah, ok jetzt versteh ich das dilemma.
Ja die Code würd ich sonst mit 160mm scheibe fahren. Geht so also nicht.
Du brauchst den Adapter, wie du beschrieben hast.

ride on

----------


## stephan-

> Aber ich weiß aus IBL auch, das an jeder möglichen Stelle Geld gespart wird. Das Kunststoffzeug ist einfach billiger als Metallteile in der Gabel.


Richtig, deshalb kostet die Boxxer ja auch weniger als die Dorado. Ist kein Geheimnis, demnach auch kein Argument gegen Kunststoff.




> Mir zeigt das, dass nicht krampfhaft an jeder Stelle Geld eingespart worden ist, um den Gewinn zu maximieren. Metallteile verschleißen nicht so schnell, und sind mir deutlich lieber, wenn ich meine Gabel selbst servicen will, da die Gefahr geringer ist, Teile rund zu drehen, oder abzureißen.


- Eingespartes Geld führt zu günstigerer Gabel und ist nebenbei oft auch noch leichter - wo ist das Problem? Auch kein Geheimnis, also kein Argument gegen die Boxxer oder für die Dorado
- Rund drehen? Also das lese ich ja immer wieder mal. Was willst du denn bitte in einer Boxxer rund drehen??? Und das weils Plastik ist und kein Alu??? Da bin ich mal gespannt. Im übrigen sollte jemand, der ständig irgendwas rund dreht (und das deswegen als Argument anführt) evtl. mal den Sport wechseln oder sich einen Dremo kaufen, dann geht auch nicht immer alles kaputt

----------


## xxFRESHxx

hast du agressionen die du los werden musst?
er hat ganz sachlich legitime argumente bezüglich der wertigkeit gebracht. da muss man nicht persönlich werden und mangelnde schrauberfähigkeiten oder sonstwas unterstellen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

die boxxer kostet auch gar nicht nennenwert weniger als die dorado.
was zahlt man für eine boxxer wc? 1175? dafür bekomm ich auch eine dorado pro.

----------


## Mannie

also ich hab damals meine boxxer wc neu mit rechnung für 930 bekommen inkls versand. Das ist doch ein gewisser unterschied.

----------


## stephan-

> hast du agressionen die du los werden musst?
> er hat ganz sachlich legitime argumente bezüglich der wertigkeit gebracht. da muss man nicht persönlich werden und mangelnde schrauberfähigkeiten oder sonstwas unterstellen


Ich wollte weder aggressiv wirken, noch auf die persönliche Schiene driften, das mit den mangelnden Fähigkeiten war nicht auf ihn persönlich bezogen. Höre das nur ab und an mal und wenn ich dann noch Fotos von explodierten Boxxer-Achsen sehe, die einfach nur zum Verspannen gedacht sind, aber mit 30Nm angezogen werden und dann logischerweise kaputt gehen und eben diese Leute dann über die billige Boxxer maulen - da sollten sie eben einfach mal die richtige Werkzeugbedienung lernen. Ich schraube nun auch schon einige Jahre am Rad und das nicht wenig, mir ist noch nie etwas abgebrochen oder rund geworden.
War wie gesagt nicht auf ihn persönlich bezogen! Aber das ist mMn einfach kein Argument, mehr wollte ich nicht sagen.  :Smile: 




> die boxxer kostet auch gar nicht nennenwert weniger als die dorado.
> was zahlt man für eine boxxer wc? 1175? dafür bekomm ich auch eine dorado pro.


Du oder jeder (ernsthafte Frage)? 
In der Regel gibts die Boxxer aber etwas günstiger, glaub ich.

----------


## DasMatti

ach stephan, über dich kann man doch immer wieder schmunzeln  :Smile: 

Wieso sollte man im Auto Ledersitze fahren? Stoff ist deutlich billiger, und wiegt weniger - hat doch nur vorteile....

frag außerdem mal in werkstätten nach, die leute können schrauben, und reißen auch die schrauben ab. Wer viel selber schraubt, schrottet früher oder später mal gewinde oder ähnliches. Und wieso sollte ein untalentierter möchtegern-mechaniker den sport wechseln? Kyle Strait kann nicht mal selbst seine Gabel einstellen, und ist zweifelsfrei tortzdem recht sportlich unterwegs.

Ich bin nicht der einzige der sagt, dass die Dorado einfach hochwertiger verarbeitet ist, als das Sram-Zeug. (Öl in Gabeln fehlt, nicht befüllte Bremsen werden ausgeliefert, Buchsen haben Untermaß etc....)

----------


## xxFRESHxx

ich finde es ist auch insofern ein argument weil ich weiß wo der preis herkommt wenn wertigere materialien und aufwendigere fertigungsverfahren verwendet wurden.
speziell bei der boxxer WC hingegen frag ich mich warum die überhaupt so teuer ist. die solo air einheit der WC kostet als ersatzteil sogar eher weniger als die federeinheit (mit 3 federn die ja bei der team dabei sind). wie also rechtfertigt sich der enorme preissprung bei der ganzen gabel? reine willkür der marketingabteilung weils halt die top gabel im sortiment ist.
für sowas würde ICH z.B. kein geld in die hand nehmen. für ein einfach nur subjektiv "geiles" innenleben der gabel schon.

bei CRC kostet die dorado 1170. die boxxer 1014 hab ich grad gesehen. beim listen preis sind glaub ich 170€ differenz.
ja, es ist ein unterschied vorhanden aber meiner meinung nach ist der nicht gravierend.

----------


## stephan-

Die Dorado mag hochwertiger sein, trotzdem konntest du bisher nirgends erklären, was gegen Plastik spricht. Die restlichen "Vergleiche" hinken dermaßen, das es nichtmal welche sind, lohnt sich nicht drauf einzugehen. 
Deine Seitenhiebe kannst du dir übrigens mal sparen, oder? Bring lieber Argumente vor, als dich in so lächerliches Geschwätz zu flüchten. Hihihi, schmunzeln.

----------


## stephan-

> ich finde es ist auch insofern ein argument weil ich weiß wo der preis herkommt wenn wertigere materialien und aufwendigere fertigungsverfahren verwendet wurden.
> speziell bei der boxxer WC hingegen frag ich mich warum die überhaupt so teuer ist. die solo air einheit der WC kostet als ersatzteil sogar eher weniger als die federeinheit (mit 3 federn die ja bei der team dabei sind). wie also rechtfertigt sich der enorme preissprung bei der ganzen gabel? reine willkür der marketingabteilung weils halt die top gabel im sortiment ist.


Find ich auch unsinnig. Daher kauft man ja auch ne Team und bestellt sich die Lufteinheit einzeln. Wobei 2011 mal wieder nur die WC Rohre gehont sind. Ob das den Aufpreis rechtfertigt weiß ich aber nicht.




> für sowas würde ICH z.B. kein geld in die hand nehmen. für ein einfach nur subjektiv "geiles" innenleben der gabel schon.
> 
> bei CRC kostet die dorado 1170. die boxxer 1014 hab ich grad gesehen. beim listen preis sind glaub ich 170€ differenz.
> ja, es ist ein unterschied vorhanden aber meiner meinung nach ist der nicht gravierend.


- Du gibst ja wenigstens zu, dass dein Gefühl da subjektiv ist - das ist akzeptabel und nachvollziehbar. Ist ja in allen Bereichen so.
- CRC ist bzgl. der SRAM Teile teilweise auch einfach sehr teuer. Bin sicher mit ein wenig Suche findet man die aus D. unter 1000. Aber wie gesagt, am günstigsten ist eh die Team zu nehmen und die WC Einheit zu bestellen - evtl dann noch die Federeinheit verkaufen und schwupp hat man günstig eine Gabel mit super Performance bei 2,6kg.

----------


## wuschi

> Die Dorado mag hochwertiger sein, trotzdem konntest du bisher nirgends erklären, was gegen Plastik spricht. Die restlichen "Vergleiche" hinken dermaßen, das es nichtmal welche sind, lohnt sich nicht drauf einzugehen. 
> Deine Seitenhiebe kannst du dir übrigens mal sparen, oder? Bring lieber Argumente vor, als dich in so lächerliches Geschwätz zu flüchten. Hihihi, schmunzeln.

----------


## stephan-

Fresh, du fährst doch nun einige Zeit schon die Dorado, gib doch mal ein wenig Feedback.  :Smile:

----------


## xxFRESHxx

ja, geht gut  :Big Grin: 

ich bin insgesamt bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Die dämfung ist im dergeleich zur boxxer mit mission control, die ich vorher hatte, eine komplett andere welt. fühlt sich über den gesamten federweg sehr kotrolliert an und tut im grundsetup (setup guide liegt bei) eigentlich schon genau das was sie soll. kein wegtauchen, kein spiking... der rest ist nur noch feintuning. man spürt auch jeden klick den man an der dämpfung veräandert.
durch den hydraulischen durchschlagschutz kann man die gabel auch recht weich abstimmen ohne spürbare durchschläge zu kassieren. das losbrechmoment ist für eine Luftgabel auch hervorragend.

die USD typische geringere torsionssteifigkeit ist spürbar aber ich muss sagen in den meisten situationen stört es nicht bzw ist sogar eher positiv. die gabel neigt dadurch in ruppigen passagen viel weniger zum seitlichen verspringen weil sie sich in einem gewissen rahmen quasi selbst ihren weg sucht.

negativ aufgefallen sind mir bis jetzt zwei dinge:
zum einen mal der Klebstoff der originalen decals. vor allem die an den kunstoffabweisern unten haben überhaupt nicht gehalten und sich immer wieder an den rändern abgelöst. aber da ich das rot sowieso nicht brauchen konnte ist das problem jetzt geschichte.
zum anderen haben die klemmschrauben der steckachse beim öffnen und schließen spuren in den ausfallenden hinterlassen weil keine u-scheiben verbaut waren. in null komma nix nachgerüstet aber sowas sollte hat eigentlich schon serienmäßig sein.

ansonsten gibts bis jetzt eigentlich nichs zu meckern. ich würde sie auf jeden wieder kaufen. das wichtigste, nämlich die performance auf der strecke, ist meiner meinung nach hervorragend.

----------


## Red

Welchen Druck fährst du bei welchem Gewicht?
Ich bin bei 90 Kilo und 85 Psi

----------


## xxFRESHxx

das ist realtiv viel.
ich fahr bei knapp 70 kilo ca. 55 psi. hatte bis jetzt noch keinen spürbaren durchschlag.

----------


## Red

Sind etwa 5 Psi mehr als Manitou empfiehlt.
Ich muss nochmal meine Druckstufeneinstellung überprüfen. Highspeed ist recht weit offen, TPC ziemlich stark zugedreht.
Aber die Gabel nutzt den ganzen Federweg, schlägt nicht hart durch, und liegt komplett ruhig.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Na geh...jetz was i erst recht ned ob 888 Evo oder Dorado.

----------


## Philipp

> Na geh...jetz was i erst recht ned ob 888 Evo oder Dorado.


War selber vor dieser Entscheidung, aber bei 400Euro Preisunterschied war die Entscheidung leicht.
Wirst mit beiden Gabeln nix falsches machen... wenn du das Geld hast würd ich die Dorado nehmen, sonst die 888 evo

----------


## stephan-

Hat schonmal jemand die Gabel in die USA eingeschickt? Wollten die die Rechnung dazu haben oder ging das über die Seriennr?

----------


## wuschi

wozu?

----------


## stephan-

Z.B. für den kostenfreien Service nach einem Jahr?

----------


## wuschi

spart man sicher viel bei den günstigen versandkosten

----------


## stephan-

Hauptsache mal wieder Bullshit den keine Sow juckt gequatscht, herrlich.  :Big Grin:

----------


## wuschi

aha...

----------


## q_FTS_p

Aber mal ehrlich...wieso fragst? Just 4 fun or what?

----------


## wuschi

wer jetzt?

----------


## q_FTS_p

Den stephan- hab ich gmeint.

----------


## wuschi

naja hat er eh geschrieben: weil er ein gratis-service bekommen würde. meinen einwurf mit den versandkosten (und wenns blöd hergeht bei hin und retour zoll usw.) hat er als lächerlich abgetan ohne es weiter zu kommentieren. vielleicht zahlt ja manitou die versandkosten für einmal rund um den globus. ich glaub fast nicht aber wir werdens nie erfahren...

----------


## stephan-

> naja hat er eh geschrieben: weil er ein gratis-service bekommen würde. meinen einwurf mit den versandkosten (und wenns blöd hergeht bei hin und retour zoll usw.) hat er als lächerlich abgetan ohne es weiter zu kommentieren. vielleicht zahlt ja manitou die versandkosten für einmal rund um den globus. ich glaub fast nicht aber wir werdens nie erfahren...


- Versandkosten hat man natürlich, sowohl hin, als auch ne Beteiligung zurück, wird trotzdem günstiger sein als hier in D., gerade da Verschleissteile kostenlos getauscht werden
- Zoll fällt nicht an, da das unentgeldlich gemacht wird, solange nichts kaputt ist


Gibts überhaupt jemanden, der die Forke hier in D. serviced?

----------


## wuschi

ich hab mal geschaut was der versand für den dämpfer zu push kosten würde und da hat der rechner von dhl 120€ ausgespuckt. jetzt hab ich für die gabel gschaut und da kommt 35€ raus. war damals wohl ein softwarefehler oder so. naja dann könnt es sich ja sogar rentieren

----------


## Christian E.

Hallo Freunde hab da ne frage
Hab mir eine Dorado Expert gekauft 
Frage ist. Es normal wenn ich die Achse rausnehme das die eine tauchrorseite leich rein uns raus beweglich ist? Ist das normal? geht es weg wenn das Rad drin erst richtig drin ist.
LG. Christian

----------

